# My attempt at a naturalistic viv for my leo



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

finally got there im pretty happy with what i got now, got 1 leo in here and she seems pretty happy what u guys think 














































here she is coming to say hello hehe








:blush:


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice set up


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Good job on that one!!

Marina


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks very much :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's hard to get a good natural looking leo set up but you've pulled it off nicely.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

reflectin what morgan freeman has said. very rarely do you see a leopard gecko tank that has had any sort of naturalistic flair attached to it. well done . i would certainly be proud of it.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That is really gorgeous! What size is that viv, it looks huge.

Also can I ask what are those 'pillars' that the cork is sat on at the back? They look really bonny.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice. when i build my new vivs for mine, i think i am gonna do a naturalistic setup


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

wow thanks for all the compliments guys, its just over 3 foot and the columns are arizona rock hides there qite cool inside they have ledges in them that my gecko can lay on and about 3-4 entrance/exit holes in them. really appreciate the feedback : victory:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

looks great:2thumb:. i was plannig a naturalistic setup for mine, but havent got round to it yet, hope itll look a good as yours


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Thats stunning hun! Ive just done a new set up for mine...thought it looked quite good till I saw yours :lol2: (Im not jealous..much lol)

Really is nice...well done, bet your gecko thinks its ace in there : victory:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks really appreciate the kind feedback, trust me it took ages till i was happy with it, ive got so much stuff leftover that i tried and wasnt happy with lol, wood, slate, plastic plants, hides etc lol but i think ive reached something the gecko and i can live with for awhile until my brain starts tickin again :bash::lol2:


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

Really nice setup!!!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice viv mate,

: victory:

Jay


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

One criticism...

You have titled this thread as your "attempt" at a natural viv. 

This is no attempt mate, you've got it spot on!! Looks awesome! :2thumb:

Vivs are like t*ts: There's some pretty impressive artificial looking ones out there, but you can't beat the natural look.


----------

